

Leap Motion - Say goodbye to your mouse and keyboard - mvikramaditya
http://leapmotion.com/

======
mvikramaditya
Looks exciting, but kickstarter has taught us to be vary of products until
actually delivered. Hope it lives up to expectations.

------
yottoy
I pre-ordered it, can't wait for it to arrive. Say goodbye to your mouse and
keyboard is a little over stating it IMO.

~~~
mvikramaditya
A little hyperbole never hurt anyone :) But yes, I do not see it replacing the
keyboard.

